#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  لماذا القباب؟...وهل تحت كل قبه شيخ؟

## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*The Desert Dome -* 
*The World's Largest Indoor Desert* 
*قبة الصحراء- أكبر صحراء(داخلية) فى العالم* 
This total immersion desert exhibit represents real-life geologic features
from the Namib Desert of southern Africa, the Red Center of Australia and 
the Sonoran Desert of the southwest U.S. and northwest Mexico. The 
building features a 30 ft. tall sand dune, dynamic sandfall, hummingbird 
canyon, 55 ft. tall central mountain and countless other geological 
formations modeled after real places found around the globe  


 
*Images of*  
*ANTARCTICA* 
*The Dome* 
*Photos © 2004 Seth White* 
*قبة القطب الجنوبى* 
** 
*This fantastic view of the dome during the long polar night was taken by a* 
*winterover in the early 90s. Note the stars in the sky* 

** 
*The huge Dome of St Paul's is harmonious from both outside and inside*  


**  
*But the inner dome which we see from the floor of the Cathedral is not the* 
*same one which we see from outside*



** 
*In fact, when you look up, you have above you not one but three domes* 
*ingeniously set one inside another by Wren, so that the inner dome could* 
*rise to the correct height in order to remain in proportion with the internal* 
*architecture, while the outside silhouette of the Cathedral could be adorned* 
*with something much larger and more impressive, to ride high above the* 
*roof-line of the seventeenth-century city* 


**  
*As Wren's son puts it in his Parentalia*
*"He raised another structure over the first cupola, a cone of brick, so as to* 
*support a stone lantern of an elegant figure... And he covered and hid out* 
*of sight the brick cone with another cupola of timber and lead; and between* 
*this and the cone are easy stairs that ascend to the lantern"*
*- Parentalia* 

** 
*The crown of the vault of the inner dome has a circular opening, through* 
*which light descends* 

** 
*When you look up into it, however, you're not looking into the lantern, but* 
*into the top of the brick cone, which is painted with architectural detail, to* 
*give the illusion of looking into a cylindrical space* 


**  
*At the top of the brick cone, which is also the top of the outer dome, is the* 
*Golden Gallery, 280 feet, or 85.4 metres above ground level* 

**

*Kyocera Dome, Osaka, 3D Model* 
**
*Purple Dome* 

**
*Green Dome*



*Sultan Ahmed Mosque, Istambul*
*مسجد السلطان أحمد إسطنبول تركيا*
**
*مسجد* *
Hagia Sophia

أسطنبول تركيا
**من الخارج* 

*من الداخل*




*مسجد قبة الصخرة*
*القدس فلسطين المحتله*

**

*تاج محل الهند*




*ونستكمل بقية رحلة القباب فى العالم*
*بعد حين*
*لنعرف معا*
*لماذا القباب؟...وهل تحت كل قبه شيخ؟*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> this fantastic view of the dome during the long polar night was taken by a 
> winterover in the early 90s. Note the stars in the sky


النجوم يادكتور جمال اروع مع القباب
الشيح حسن فتحي ربما تجده تحت القباب المصرية والامريكية
تحياتي لك 
ودمت بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> النجوم يادكتور جمال اروع مع القباب
> الشيح حسن فتحي ربما تجده تحت القباب المصرية والامريكية
> تحياتي لك 
> ودمت بخير


 

 




 :Love: الصبر جميل والموضوع فيه فائده عظيمه وهو مازال فى بدايته ولم يسخن بعد

----------


## نــوران

من  المتابعين لهذه البانوراما

اجده موضوع رائع و مفيد


و تسلم الايادي يا دكتور جمال

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**
*قبة مسجد الشيخ الحصرى*
*بمدينة 6 أكتوبر*
*يا ترى لماذا منعت من التصوير*
*داخل المسجد؟!*



*قبة المسجد الأقصى من الداخل*

*قبة كاتدرائية فلورنسا من الداخل*

**
*قبة كاتدرائية فلورنسا من الخارج*
*لاحظوا حجم الزوار بأعلى القبه*


*وما زال فى الموضوع بقية*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الجزء الثانى من الموضوع والمفيد: القباب بدون وجود شيخ تحت القبة*

 









*بيوت من قباب بدون شيخ تحت كل قبة*


*ونواصل بعد قليل*

----------


## nanaahmad

موضوعك يا استاذ جمال جميل رائع --تعجبني منظر القباب وسبحان الله قبب المساجد لوحدها تشعرك بالخشوع والرهبة وجمال ديننا الحنيف --
 شكرا لك  وسلمت يداك صور حلوة كتير  جزاك الله خير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*The superior characteristics of the Dome House*
*The building material for the Dome House is expanded polystyrene, "the fourth-generation building material" after wood, iron, and concrete.*
*Having cleared the world's strictest building codes in Japan, the Dome House is approved by the Japanese Ministry of Land and Transport.*
*The special expanded polystyrene challenges the prevailing common sense.* 


*ها نحن أمام الجيل الرابع من مواد البناء بعد الخشب والحديد و الخرسانه*

نحن أمام البوليسترين المطور والذى أجيز من أشد أكواد البناء وهى أكواد الباء اليابانية. البيت القبة والذى وافقت عليه وزارة الأرض والنقل اليابانية.
والبوليسترين المطور يتحدى كل المفاهيم السائدة  

*The Antioxidant method of healthy building construction* 
By kneading "antioxidant solution" into expanded polystyrene, or the building material for the Dome House,active oxygen can be suppressed, resulting in the prevention of aging and the recuperation of your health. Also,because the Dome House is a formaldehyde-free building, you don't need to worry about sick-house syndrome. 
 


بخلط موانع الأكسدة مع البوليسترين المطور بذلك يمكننا
الإستفادة من أكبر كمية أوكسجين وبذلك نؤخر الشيخوخة المبكرة لسكان هذه النوعية من المنازل 


*Ultra-thermal insulating* 
*properties that enable energy savings* 
Because the Dome House uses expanded polystyrene as the building material, excellent thermal insulation can be obtained. Also, owing to its dome-shape, the Dome House allows the air to circulate by convection without being accumulated at the corners. For these reasons, air conditioning costs can be reduced substantially. The Dome House is an incredible ultra-energy-saving building. 
 



العزل الحرارى الفائق يضمن أكبر ترشيد للطاقة 

ولطبيعة شكل القبة ستسمح القبة بتدوير الهواء بطريقة الحمل بدون تجمعه فى الأركان وبذلك تقل كثيرا تكاليف مكيفات الهواء AC  

البيت القبة هو أكبر موفر ومرشد للطاقة 



*Semipermanent durability* 
Not only is the Dome House structurally the most stable in shape, but also, unlike iron, it does not get rusted, nor, unlike wood, does not get rotten or eaten by termites. The Dome House offers a comfortable living space semi-permanently. 

 


المتانه العالية  

من الناحية الهندسية و الشكلية يعتبر البيت القبه الأكثر ثباتا من حيث الشكل بعكس الحديد الذى يصدأ و الخشب الذى يتعفن ويسوس 



*Gale resistant* 
The streamline curvature of a dome helps to dissipate wind energy. 
 

الأكثر تشتيتا للرياح 




*The world's highest earthquake resistant* 
The Dome House is not only stable in structure but also extremely light in weight. It is because of this lightweight that the Dome House can withstand earthquakes. 

 

والأكثر مقاومة للزلازل 



*Ultra-short assembly time* 
The Dome House can be built by assembling Dome Pieces. Each Dome Piece weighs only 80kg. Since assembly is quite simple, if performed by 3 or 4 people, it takes approximately 7 days to complete a Dome House. 


الأقل وقتا فى التركيب كل قطعه من قطع البيت القبه تزن جوالى 8 كيلوجرام و عملية التجميع سهلة وتحتاج من 3 إلى 4 أفراد لتركيب المنزل خلال 7 أيام 
*Ultra-low cost* 
The Dome House is simple, since it is a prefabricated building with a small number of parts. Each Dome Piece is light and easy to carry, making the assembly quite easy. Because the construction of the Dome House requires only minimal manpower and a very short period of time, it is possible to reduce the substantial amount of labor costs. 

*الأقل سعرا*  
*Environmental measures* 
Since expanded polystyrene is made only from carbon and hydrogen, casting of expanded polystyrene is extremely clean. Construction of the Dome House does not produce any waste, nor does it involve any deforestation. 

غير ملوث للبيئة ولا ينتج عنه أى فاقد ولا يستهلك أى أخشاب  
*Your own layout of the floor* 
Regardless of the structure of a building itself, or as your lifestyle changes, you can freely design the layout of the floor, including the mezzanine floor. 


ممكن تغيير التصميم الداخلى للغرف فى منتهى السهولة  
*The dome-power* 
The Dome House has no "corners" in the room. Not only are there no corners in the room, but also there are no borders between the walls and the ceiling. This bright open space suffused with light is filled with indescribable warmth and comfort. 


*قوة القبة تكمن فى عدم وجود أركان فى الغرف وكذلك الحدود بين الحيطان والأسقف.*


*الفضاء الواسع المفتوح المغمور بالضوء المملوء بالراحة و الدفء هو سمة البيت القبة*



*ونحو نغزو الصحارى فى مصر و البلاد العربية لا حل لنا إلا هذه البيوت القبة صنع اليابان...*


*وإلى لقاء قريب لنرى معا هذه البيوت من الداخل*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بعض التصميمات*
*للبيوت القباب من الداخل والخارج* 











*نوع جديد من البيوت القباب الدوارة*
*لحصول الخلايا الشمسية المثبته*
*فوق هذه البيوت*
*على أكبر قدر من الطاقة الشمسية*

----------

